# nero express 6 burning problems



## Septimus

I used to be able to burn my stuff onto cds using nero 6 express, however recently i tried to burn but failed miserably. It hangs at 3% and the log tells me of invalid write state and something about the speed and refuses to burn at all. I am using the same brand of cds and only 1 of the 50 cds can work. i uninstalled nero 6, clean it with the tools from nero.com and updated the latest patches and still got defeated by a program. My sister who uses Roxio is able to burn a couple of my cds successfully but i couldnt with Nero. (take note that i burned it before and only 1 worked) Much help is appreciated thanks

[Edit]: I cant use Roxio as i do not have an E drive. Is there another program similar to nero which allows me to burn cds or can my problem with nero be solved?


----------



## OvenMaster

1. Have you tried any other brands of CD's?
2. How old is your burner? Have you had any other problems with burning?
3. How old is your power supply? Any other problems with your PC, such as freezes or random restarts?
Tom


----------



## Septimus

I appreciate your replies.

1. I've tried 3 brand of cds. One from a friend which all successfully worked, my own which 1 out of 50 worked and one of my sister's one which did not work at all.

2. My burner's pretty old. give or take 5 years+ but it still works quite well until the recent problems

3. My PC is in good shape, I run regular spyware/adware check and i don't download porn stuff.


----------



## jjsevdt

What burner do you have and what were you tring to burn, ie. music, data, etc..


----------



## OvenMaster

I had a very similar problem with my PC in the summer of 2004 and the only way I was able to fix this was to have the burner replaced (under warranty, thankfully). Depending on how much use your burner's seen in 5+ years, the laser could very well be on its last legs. They can just die with no notice or obvious symptoms, and five years is pretty long in the tooth. 
Just my two centavos.
Tom


----------



## Septimus

Thanks for all your replies everyone. Here is a error log i saved. I switched to Nero 7 but still failed, was trying to burn anime and I've burned it before loads of times. I believe the problem is with the cds or burner.

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 12:54:32 PM 

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.0.8.2
Internal Version: 7, 0, 8, 2
 (Nero Express)
Recorder:             < CQ2440>                 Version: 1.03 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.0.8.2
 Adapter driver:      <IDE>                     HA 1
 Drive buffer  :      2048kB
 Bus Type      :      default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM:               <         CQ2440          >Version: 1.03 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.0.8.2
 Adapter driver:      <IDE>                     HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral       : ST340015A                        atapi Port 0 ID 0  DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral      : CQ2440                           atapi Port 1 ID 1  DMA: On 

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
 CQ2440                    D:   CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 39845888 (0) Byte
BUFE           : 0
Physical memory     : 247MB (253424kB)
Free physical memory: 46MB (47228kB)
Memory in use       : 81 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry    : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

10.3.2006
CD-ROM (ISO)
7:53:45 PM	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6423
	Iso document burn settings
	------------------------------------------
	Determine maximum speed : FALSE
	Simulate                : FALSE
	Write                   : TRUE
	Finalize CD             : FALSE
	Multisession            : TRUE
	Multisession type:      : Start multisession
	Burning mode            : TAO
	Mode                    : 1
	ISO Level               : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
	Character set           : ISO 9660
	Joliet                  : TRUE
	Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
	Allow more than 255 characters in path  : TRUE
	Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions        : TRUE

7:53:45 PM	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3056
	 CQ2440
	JustLink activated

7:53:45 PM	#3 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
	ReadBuffer-Pipe got 38912KB of Memory

7:53:45 PM	#4 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
	Reader running

7:53:45 PM	#5 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 113
	Writer D:  CQ2440 running

7:53:45 PM	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

7:53:45 PM	#7 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3353
	Turn on Track-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

7:53:45 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 289
	Last possible write address on media:   359847 ( 79:59.72)
	Last address to be written:             306572 ( 68:09.47)

7:53:45 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 301
	Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

7:53:45 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2715
	Recorder:  CQ2440;
	   CDR code: 00 97 34 23; OSJ entry from: Mitsubishi Chemical
	   ATIP Data:
	     Special    Info [hex] 1: C0 00 98, 2: 61 22 17 (LI 97:34.23), 3: 4F 3B 49 (LO 79:59.73)
	     Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 80 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

7:53:45 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 473
	>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
	=========================================

7:53:45 PM	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
	Setup items (after recorder preparation)
	 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
	    2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
	    original disc pos #0 + 306573 (306573) = #306573/68:7.48
	    relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
	    -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 306571 blocks [D:  CQ2440]
	--------------------------------------------------------------

7:53:45 PM	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
	Prepare recorder [D:  CQ2440] for write in TAO
	DAO infos:
	==========
	 MCN: ""
	 TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
	 Tracks 1 to 1:
	   1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos             0        307200     628168704, ISRC ""
	DAO layout:
	===========
	 __Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
	    -150 |  lead-in |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
	    -150 |        1 |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
	       0 |        1 |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00
	  306573 | lead-out |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00

7:53:45 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1127
	Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 306573 -> 306571.

7:53:45 PM	#15 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 39
	SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

7:53:45 PM	#16 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 84
	SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

7:53:45 PM	#17 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
	Caching of files started

7:53:45 PM	#18 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4187
	Cache writing successful.

7:53:45 PM	#19 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
	Caching of files completed

7:53:45 PM	#20 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
	Burn process started at 20x (3,000 KB/s)

7:53:46 PM	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2707
	Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

7:53:46 PM	#22 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 21893
	Set BUFE: JustLink -> ON , JustSpeed : ON

7:54:00 PM	#23 SPTI -1152 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 290
	D: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1152)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0xC0
	CDB Data:   0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
	Sense Area: 0x70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 64 C0 
	Buffer x062b0000: Len x10000
	0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

7:54:00 PM	#24 CDR -1152 File Writer.cpp, Line 302
	Disc speed error
	D:  CQ2440

7:54:00 PM	#25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
	all writers idle, stopping conversion

7:54:00 PM	#26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
	conversion idle, stopping reader

7:54:00 PM	#27 CDR -201 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 200
	Invalid write state
	D:  CQ2440

7:54:00 PM	#28 TRANSFER -18 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 200
	Could not perform EndTrack

7:54:00 PM	#29 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 16661
	<        CQ2440          > start Close Session

7:54:00 PM	#30 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 290
	D: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x72
	Sense Qual: 0x04
	CDB Data:   0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	Sense Area: 0x71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 72 04 

7:54:00 PM	#31 CDR -1176 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 249
	Session fixation error
	D:  CQ2440

7:54:00 PM	#32 TRANSFER -19 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 249
	Could not perform Fixation

7:54:00 PM	#33 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 258
	falling back to disc fixation

7:54:00 PM	#34 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 16661
	<        CQ2440          > start Close Session

7:54:00 PM	#35 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 290
	D: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x72
	Sense Qual: 0x04
	CDB Data:   0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	Sense Area: 0x71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 72 04 

7:54:00 PM	#36 CDR -1176 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 249
	Session fixation error
	D:  CQ2440

7:54:00 PM	#37 TRANSFER -19 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 249
	Could not perform Fixation

7:54:00 PM	#38 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
	Burn process failed at 20x (3,000 KB/s)


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ADPU160M.SYS': Ver=v3.60a (Lab01_N(johnstra).010529-2218), size=101888 bytes, created 8/18/2001 5:07:32 AM 
File 'WNASPINT.DLL': Ver=V1.18, size=57344 bytes, created 11/5/2002 3:16:52 PM 

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## Septimus

Anymore people to help me? =( I'm getting real cracked up here


----------



## OvenMaster

Here's an alternative to Nero that works fine for me:
http://www.deepburner.com/?r=download
Try the free version. Small, powerful, easy. If THIS fails then I'd personally suspect a dying burner or a power supply that can't put out enough juice to feed your burner. I still suspect the burner, however.
Tom


----------



## Septimus

Thanks oven, imma go try it now


----------



## jjsevdt

If it is the burner, they are not very expensive by any means to replace so check out some of the popular internet stores to see what you can get.

Newegg.com, tigerdirect.com, etc


----------

